# Lunch with Andre and Belinda at Kaijaiki, Yzerfontein



## Hooked (11/6/18)

@Andre @RenaldoRheeder @Silver @Bulldog

We met for lunch yesterday at Kaijaiki, in Yzerfontein. This restaurant deserves a thumbs-up because vaping is allowed *inside* - but smokers had to go outside. The owner, Rene (Dutch - I'm not sure of the spelling) clearly has common sense, as well as superb culinary skills. He's not only the owner, but the chef, the waiter, the wine steward and the barista. What a pleasure it is to receive personal attention. He is assisted by his wife, Mariaan (a smoker) who expressed an interest in vaping. I'll pop in sometime in the near future just for a show-'n-tell.

So sorry you couldn't be there this time, @Bulldog, but we'll definitely have another get-together in the future and perhaps @RenaldoRheeder will be able to join us. Renaldo, this is the restaurant that we wanted to go to last time, but Renee had gone on vacation.

The photo of us isn't particularly good. A vaper would have focused on the mods! But I found another pic on my phone at least shows some mods.





Left to right: Belinda (Andre's wife - a squonker), me, Andre.




EDIT: @Andre Any comments which you would like to add?

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (11/6/18)

Ah, and thank you so much for the Five Pawns Black Flag Risen pif, @Hooked. I will keep the wheel turning. It has taken pride of place next to my Black Flag Fallen, which was a pif from @Silver. If Risen is even close to Fallen, it will be amazing. Shall give it a go asap and report in @Hooked's review thread concerned.

Divine food at Kaijaiki, which we have been wanting to go to for some time. Up close and personal attention and interaction with Kaijaiki's Rene and Mary Ann. With great wine (Darling area) and company.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (11/6/18)

That's just marvellous @Hooked and @Andre
So nice to see
Wish I was there!

@Andre - now your vapes are rising and falling - hehe
Very confusing.... lol
Enjoy the black flags!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (11/6/18)

Such a pity I couldn't make it @Hooked next time

Reactions: Like 4


----------

